# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  new to the forum.

## chris

hi to everybody. my name is chris.im 45 years young.have been interseted in tropical and marine fish for years.now on our 25th wedding anaversary my wife is letting us have our first aquarium.so in the comming months you lot are going to get bombarded for advice and questions, nice to behere.thanks chris.

----------


## lost

Hello chris and welcome bud you have come to the right place :welcome1: now if i can get my wife to let me have a bigger tank i will be happy :roflmao:

----------


## Timo

Hello chris and welcome to Fish keeping  :Big Grin:

----------

